# Würfelnetz in Java ausgeben möglich?



## Sweetsister (9. Jun 2010)

Hi,

wir sind zu Zweit an einem Programm, in dem wir einen Zauberwürfel lösen wollen. Nun möchten wir aber die Veränderungen durch die Züge auf dem Würfel ausgeben lassen. Dazu soll jede Seite des Würfels eine andere Farbe bekommen und der Würfel soll als Netz ausgegeben werden.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich hier in dem Teil des Forums richtig bin. Mit was kann man das denn machen? Bzw. wo fangt man an? Google gab nicht viel her, vllt hat hier jemand Erfahrung und kann mir helfen?

Danke und viele GRüße
Sandra


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2010)

Netz? Du meinst Drahtgittermodell? Das geht grunsätzlich mit sowas wie JOGL, klingt aber nach Overkill...  Wenn's nicht viel hübscher als 3D Model: Cube sein muss, könnte das vielleicht(!) als Ausgangspunkt dienen...


----------



## Sweetsister (10. Jun 2010)

unser problem war, dass eine 3-D-Ausgabe vllt komplizierter ist als in 2D als Netz sozusagen.

Also so wollten wir eigentlich die Ausgabe machen und in Java:

http://www.irxlebenonline.de/CachePics/Zauberwuerfel/Bastelanleitung_Zauberwuerfel.jpg

Ist es in 3D-Ansicht besser oder leichter? Das Wire-Frame hab ich jetzt ein paar Mal gefunden. Der Würfel, bzw seine Flächen  würden aber aus 3x3 Flächen bestehen, die wir , je nach Kennzeichnung, mit der jeweiligen Farbe versehen wollten. Also z.B. R für Blau usw.


----------



## Landei (10. Jun 2010)

An sich ist die Darstellung mit einer 3D-Engine (Java3D, JMonkeyEngine, Ardor3D...) kein Problem, man muss sich halt in wenig in das jeweilige Framework einarbeiten. Für die 2D Darstellung gibt es auch Frameworks (etwa Slick 2D), aber das ist auch mit Bordmitteln kein Problem. In Swing gibt es 2 prinzipielle Möglichkeiten:
- Jede Teilfläche ist eine eigene Komponente und wird vom Layoutmanager (wohl am besten GridLayout) an der entsprechenden Stelle angezeigt. Vorteil ist, dass Klicks gleich an der "richtigen Stelle" gemeldet werden.
- Der Panel übernimmt die ganze Zeichenarbeit. Das ist etwas komplizierter, man hat aber auch mehr Freiheiten. Zu welcher Fläche ein Klick gehört, muss man aber selber herausfinden.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jun 2010)

du wills also einfach ein Raster Zeichnen?
Ich würde das manuell machen... bisschen drawLine usw.. paar Schleifen... wenn man sich etwas damit spielt kann man da sicher was sauberes basteln


----------

